# The bigger better shrimp tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So today I went on a little adventure after my daughters first birthday party to pick up a few things from some members and some supplies from Rogers aquatics ( FIGURED ID LET EVERYONE KNOW HE HAS 4' 33g LONG TANKS) but I didn't buy one 

First stop was clintgv's house to pick up a 22g long tank, filter, glass tops etc. thanks for the wicked deal btw, my wife loves the tank.

Next stop jay2x's house, totally unrelated to this tank build but I couldn't resist buying more bichirs especially at that price

What's with all the good deals lately? I guess I'm gonna have to lower the prices on some of my adds to make up for it

Next stop, Rogers aquatics because he always seems to have a good selection of plants and some beautiful display tanks to give me ideas, while I was there I picked up 2 plants and a background for the 22, I had a hard time walking out without spending a few hundred dollars but I held back. To many good deals.

So far this is how it has turned out









Can you spot the return from the fluval canister









Livestock planned are cherry shrimp, Pygmy cories and a few rasboras(the little tiny ones)

I'll be adding more plants when I get around to trimming my bowfront down and making it so the fish have room to swim again without getting tangled in the plants

Also I'll be changing the lights out, probably to a pc fixture I have sitting doing nothing and I'll be adding the co2 system off of my bowfront as it never gets turned on because I'm getting tired of cutting plants


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So here's after adding a few more plants


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice man, wish I had the time or money or even space for all your tanks.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Few updated pics


























Lost about half the shrimp in the first week of the swap but they've taken off again


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool tank!
I wish I had space for such a big tank....


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what are the dimensions? around 36 1/4L x 12 5/8W x 13H?

it looks really great, do you have any corys in there yet?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

back to FW eh? Great looking shrimp tank.
What substrate are you using?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

nigerian prince said:


> what are the dimensions? around 36 1/4L x 12 5/8W x 13H?
> 
> it looks really great, do you have any corys in there yet?


Yup those are the dimensions lol, I shut the tank down about 4 months ago... It's been sitting empty in my office ever since.

I was using the fluval substrate


----------

